# 2003 Passat 2.8L V6 Camshaft Position Sensor



## RKoenn (Mar 22, 2014)

I have a 2003 Passat wagon with the 2.8L V6 engine. I changed the timing belt two years ago and it was running fine for over 15K miles. It started surging and chugging and I took it in for service thinking it was the transmission. The repair place told me the problem was the engine and it needed a new ignition coil. I also had the front wheel bearings replaced as well as the valve cover gaskets, which I had done myself with the timing belt replacement, those are real buggers. Anyway, the bill was about $1660 for this service and the parts prices I was charged were very high. So I started getting engine warnings that indicated misfiring on cylinder 4 as well as timing off etc. I took it back and they just called and said it needed a new camshaft position sensor and the repair would be $400! I looked up the price of the parts which can be had for $40-80. So I am pretty sure I can do this myself and save quite a bit. I have done some research and would like to ask the experts these questions.

1. I believe there are two on the engine? One on the front left, facing the engine, and one on the rear right?

2. They are not too difficult to access and are held in place with two mounting screws?

3. The front left simply requires removal of the timing belt upper cover?

4. The rear right is a bit tricky to access but is attached with the two screws as well?

Thanks for any assistance and/or recommendations. I'm a bit tired of paying these people what seems like rather outrageous prices. The labor seems fair but they mark up the parts 2 to 3 times what I can get them for.


----------



## RKoenn (Mar 22, 2014)

*Failed Sensor*

I took the old sensor off the front of the engine today and it apparently had structurally failed inside. The magnet mount and bakelite assembly were loose inside the housing which would certainly explain the problem. I have a new Bosch on order for $57 and will install it once it arrives. It is a fairly simple job to replace it.


----------



## RKoenn (Mar 22, 2014)

I purchased a German made Meyle camshaft position sensor off Amazon for $33 and replaced it today. It took about 15 minutes to remove the old one, which was internally broken with the magnet loose and the structural bakelight mount broken off, and about 20 minutes to install the replacement. It was two screws and an electrical connector. You also had to remove the belt cover which was clipped on. The car appears to run just fine now with no missing, stuttering, or surging but considering what this sensor does it makes sense. So for $33 and less than an hour of straight forward work I saved the $392 the service place quoted me! I would never return to that place and am suspicious when they see an unknowledgeable customer they figure they can screw him.


----------

